# 30.00 of Kindle Fire Hdx....7 inch



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Saw it when I went on my Amazon page. 

Kindle Fire HDX 7 inch for 199.99 when you put in code GameOn30

Not sure anybody looking for it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep -- looks like it's only for the 7" HDX


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, saw this. I keep thinking that If I waited a little longer ordering my 1st 7" HDX Fire, I would have saved $30 or more. The only plus side is that I've enjoyed using my Fire for a longer period of time.


----------

